# Clausing 5400 Compound Feed Screw



## DonC (Jan 1, 2015)

I continue my progress on my 5400 restore and hit another snag. I can't seem to get the compound screw out. There appears to be something stopping it from coming out and I don't want to destroy anything on it. Per the drawing the shaft bearing screws and I made a tool to remove it, it uses a tool with two pins and a hole in the middle to unscrew it. Looking at the drawing though I should not have to take the bearing off to remove the shaft. Any ideas or should I just put it in the press.


----------



## DonC (Jan 1, 2015)

DonC said:


> I continue my progress on my 5400 restore and hit another snag. I can't seem to get the compound screw out. There appears to be something stopping it from coming out and I don't want to destroy anything on it. Per the drawing the shaft bearing screws and I made a tool to remove it, it uses a tool with two pins and a hole in the middle to unscrew it. Looking at the drawing though I should not have to take the bearing off to remove the shaft. Any ideas or should I just put it in the press.




Update, I managed to get the bushing out with a little heat. It all came apart nicely after that, I also was able to save the bent gib. So for now all is well.


----------

